# Third babies, later than the first two?



## hempmama (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm overdue with my third and bored. Help me test out a pet theory.

IRL, almost every third baby I know who has come spontaneously (no induction or c-section), has come later than the first two. I think this is generally true, but it could be that my sample is skewed, or I'm working too hard to guard against getting my hopes up that my baby might come soon.

If all three of your babies came spontaneously, I'd love you to take this poll and entertain a giant pregnant lady!

ETA: poll's up now! I know lots of you have had more than 3, but I'm just accounting for third births in this poll.


----------



## LittleOne03 (Feb 7, 2004)

I don't see a poll, but I'll answer. My first was induced and was born at 39w 4d, although I really feel like I was close to going into labor on my own. My second labor started with my water breaking and she was born at 39w 4d. My third labor also started with my water breaking, and she was born at exactly 39w, so your theory didn't test out for me.


----------



## Novella (Nov 8, 2006)

1. 40 weeks 4 days
2. 41 weeks (EDD was dated by ultrasound b/c no AF between #1 & #2 but I know it was accurate b/c I was really wanting to be pregnant and was doing tests like crazy since I hadn't had AF yet).
3. 41 weeks 4 days


----------



## hempmama (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey, at 4 days uncomfortably overdue with my third, the LAST thing I am going to be is disappointed if I'm wrong! Especially if I don't fit the theory either! Man I'd love to go into labor.


----------



## kitkat5505 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hm, my adoptive mom and birth mom both had later 3rd babies, never thought of that. Adoptive mom her 3rd was a month late and birth mom her 3rd was 2wks late. I really hope this one doesn't go much further than my other 2.


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

My first was born at 37 weeks, my second at 37 weeks 3 days, and my third at 39 weeks 2 days.


----------



## Tuwamare (May 31, 2006)

All of my children have been born spontaneously. Well, labor began spontaneously, anyway. My first ended up a c/sec.

My first was 40 weeks, 5 days.
My second was 40 weeks, 3 days.
My third was 39 weeks.
My fourth was 38 weeks.
My fifth was 39 weeks, 4 days.
My sixth was 39 weeks, 6 days.
My seventh was 40 weeks, 6 days.
My eighth was 40 weeks, 6 days.


----------



## SABE (May 22, 2005)

#1 was my latest (40w 3d), #2 was my earliest (39w 4d), and #3 was in between (39w 6d).


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

Well, I only have 2 (#3 is still in the oven) but I am courious what all the moms are gonna say!


----------



## tireesix (Apr 27, 2006)

Same as Liv, last baby was 42+4, I really do not ant to go later than that, I want a nice 40 weeker lol.


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

My third was in between my first two.

1st: 40 weeks and 1 day
2nd: 41 weeks exactly
3rd: 40 weeks and 3 days


----------



## mamato3cherubs (Nov 30, 2004)

1st= 40 weeks exact
2nd= 39 weeks 3 days
3rd= 41 weeks 1 day

each one nearly 1.5 lbs larger than the previous as well


----------



## MsElle07 (Jul 14, 2006)

My third was my latest. Two weeks later than my first two, in fact. Talk about a hard two weeks!


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

Okay, I'm not liking these odds too much. Both my first two were nearly 42 weeks. So, I've been expecting this one to be about the same... but LONGER?!







:


----------



## Jster (Apr 22, 2003)

My first was 40w6d
Second was 42 weeks
Third was 41 weeks

So technically in between. I was just glad I didn't have another 42 weeker!
(and it's his first birthday today, #3 that is!!)


----------



## KD's Momma (Oct 24, 2004)

my first came at 38 weeks on the dot, 2nd was 39 weeks and 3rd was 38.5 weeks


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

#3 is my earliest at 3 days before due date. He was also my heaviest.


----------



## mamallama (Nov 22, 2001)

1st--39w 6d
2nd--41w 4d
3rd--40w 3d


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

1st - 9/10 days past edd
2nd - 5 days past edd
3rd/4th (twins) - 17 days before edd


----------



## Teresa221 (Feb 3, 2004)

My 3rd came latest. The first two were both in the 38/39 week range. My 3rd was 2 days past my EDD (which felt like forever since I had prodromal labor for a week and I totally expected her to be early too).


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

DD 40 weeks
DS1 41 weeks + something
DS2 37 weeks 4 days and so very happy he stayed put that long


----------



## hempmama (Dec 16, 2004)

Wellll, I get to be the exception that proves the rule! I guess I was in early labor when I posted my poll!

#1- 41w5d
#2- 41 weeks even
#3- 40 weeks even








:


----------



## LittleOne03 (Feb 7, 2004)

Woo hoo!!!!







Congrats, mama!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

I back your theory! Sorry....

Dd1 - six days early
Dd2 - six days early
Dd3 - eleven days late! Which to me felt like two and a half weeks late as I was expecting six days early. But I was fine - happy at a graduation party the night before she was born.

I was sure on my dates on all three of them (dp travels for work) and went into labor spontaneously all three times. Gotta love midwives and letting nature take its course!

Oh, and they were all close to the same weight - 8-5, 7-10, 8-6.


----------



## hislittlelambs (Jul 12, 2008)

well, with each pregnancy i seem to stay sicker longer, have bigger babies, and stay pregnant longer (which is probably why each baby is also bigger lol!)

1st- 38w,6d
2nd- 39w,5d
3rd- 40w,2d

they each seem to come 5 days after the last one...i am not xpecting this new one to arrive anytime before 41 weeks!







:


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

Oh, yeah! Now earlier and later are tied! I'm feeling much better, now!


----------



## amymaew (Apr 25, 2007)

I can finally answer this since #3 made her appearance 3 days ago!

#1 - 42w
#2 - 39w1d
#3 - 42w3d

We did end up inducing her for a variety of reasons though - postdates, baby wasn't moving as much, I was in a car accident the week before... you name it lol.


----------



## HulaJenn (Oct 17, 2007)

I was hoping this #3 wan't gonna be the typical "wildcard" I've heard so much about, but he was. And I had to wait for him the longest!
#1 39 weeks even
#2 40 weeks even
#3 40 weeks 1 day


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

#1 was 41w4d
#2 was 41w3d
#3 was 42w1d

but!
#4 was 40w4d

#4 was quite a surprise to be so early!


----------



## babyjelly (Jan 12, 2008)

#1- 37+0
#2- 37+2
#3- 38+2


----------

